# Happy Birthday lyndalou



## taxlady (Jul 11, 2015)

I hope you are having a marvellous birthday lyndalou.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Lindalou!  75 is a great accomplishment!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 11, 2015)

Have a great day and repeat after me !!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 11, 2015)

Happy, happy birthday, Lyndalou!  Here's to a wonderful upcoming year!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 13, 2015)

Happy birthday lyndalou! Hope you had a fun and memorable day.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jul 13, 2015)

Happy Birthday Lyndalou

Josie


----------

